# PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...



## Catrexis (18. Dezember 2014)

*PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte meinen PC ein wenig leiser machen. Ich war eigentlich immer recht zufrieden, aber vor kurzem fing mein Netzteil an zu fiepen und dann hab ich das irgendwie als Anlass genommen, alles mal ein wenig Energieeffizienter und leiser umzubauen. Als letztes sollte ein neuer Gehäuselüfter rein (der, der hinten rausbläst) ich hab mich für einen Be Quiet! BL030 Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm entschieden.  Zuerst wollte ich wissen, ob mein Mainboard (Asus p8p67 rev 3.1) dafür überhaut geeignet ist (wegen PWM)? Ich hab das so verstanden, dass für PWM ein 4Pin Anschluss gebraucht wird. Den habe ich, also sollte das doch passen oder?
Nun hab ich den Lüfter eingebaut und er ist auch an sich leise, nur dreht er sich extrem schnell (900-1000RPM wenn ich nichts mache und sobald ich nur die kleinste Kleinigkeit öffne (zb Firefox) dreht er sofort kurz auf 1200-1300 RPM), wodurch man halt den Luftstrom etwas störend laut empfindet. Wenn ich spiele ist mir das egal, aber im normalen Windows-Betrieb muss der doch nicht so hoch drehen oder? (Temperaturen liegen bei 36° (MB) und 42° (GPU) und für CPU zeigt mir Speedfan iwie " -60° " an... wie kann man da was genaueres/richtiges sehen?) Nun hab ich ins Bios geschaut (noch ne Frage nebenbei, muss man das eigentlich mal updaten oder lässt man das einfach so, wenn es keine Probleme gibt?) und da hab ich die Auswahl zwischen den Lüfterprofilen standard, leise, Leistung und manuell. Wenn ich auf manuell gehe sind da die Voreinstellungen:
Oberer Grenzwert Gehäusetemperatur: 70
Maximaler Arbeitszyklus Lüfter: 100%
Unterer Grenzwert Gehäusetemperatur: 40
Minimaler Arbeitszyklus Lüfter: 60%

Nun meine eigentliche Hauptfrage: auf was würdet ihr mir empfehlen das zu stellen? Ich hab mal geschaut was der Lüfter an Max Drehzahl hat, das sind 1500 RPM, wenn er also zur Zeit minimal mit 60% davon dreht sind das genau die 900 RPM die ich minimal habe. Also wird da wohl das Problem liegen.

Danke im Voraus 
lg Cat


----------



## Combi (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

hi,stell einfach Maximaler Arbeitszyklus Lüfter:60% ein,dann ist das die maximale drehzahl,die er machen darf.
Minimaler Arbeitszyklus Lüfter:auf 40% einstellen,dann isses flüsterleise,wenn keine große last anliegt.

ps. du hast aber den lüfter nicht an cpu-fan:1 oder 2 angeschlossen,ne?
weil der lüfter dann immer mit steigender cpu-temperatur hochgeregelt wird.
als bios-standardprofil,kannst du auch leise einstellen,schau mal,was da die standardwerte dann sind.
oder eben manuell mit den werten.


----------



## Catrexis (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Also am Anschluss steht CHA_Fan1, müsste also kein CPU-Lüfter Anschluss sein oder? Ich hab jetzt mal min 40% und max 100% eingestellt und er ist jetzt wirklich leise, endlich, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt^^
Was bringt es, wenn ich die maximale Drehzahl auf 60% stelle? Ich meine, bevor er überhitzt, sollte er doch lieber mit 100% lüften dürfen oder nicht?
Und die 40% wären ja 600RPM umgerechnet... ist das schon der optimale Minimalwert oder könnte man auch noch gefahrlos auf 450RPM, also 30% gehen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Maximal kann erstmal auf 100 bleiben, das musst du ausprobieren, evtl kannst du auch die Steilheit ändern. Gerade mit einer starken Graka im System kann es sinnvoll sein dass die Gehäuselüfter früher aufdrehen als der CPU Lüfter. 

Wenn die Lüfter PWM geregelt sind kannst du auch auf 10% stellen, die haben ne Minimaldrehzahl. Wenn sie über Spannung geregelt werden bleiben sie bei unter 20% meist stehen. Einfach mal testen.


----------



## Catrexis (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Okay dann danke erstmal, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Catrexis (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Hm also nochmal eine Meldung von mir: Ich hab das jetzt mal ein paar Tage beobachtet, und der Lüfter dreht nie unter 770RPM, auch wenn ich mittlerweile schon auf 20% Minimalarbeitszyklus im Bios gestellt habe... Das kann doch noch nicht die minimale Drehzahl sein, mit der der Lüfter läuft oder? Man hört nun zwar nicht mehr den Luftstrom, allerdings so ein leises Summen, als wenn in der Wohnung unter mir der Staubsauger an ist, was nach einer Weile schon ein wenig nervt. Habt ihr noch ne Idee, wie ich den dazu kriege, weniger schnell zu drehen, oder meint ihr ich sollte den wegen des Summens umtauschen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Und wenn du mal auf 10% gehst? 

Summen oder klackern?


----------



## Catrexis (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Bin auf 10% und es ändert sich nichts. Ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich, wenn ich ins BIOs gehe, alles immer von vorne eingeben muss? Also am Anfang beim reingehen steht er immer wieder auf 60% minimal auch wenn ich beim letzten mal 20% eingestellt hatte... Allerdings hatte die erste Änderung ja gewirkt er ist ja von 900RPM Minimal auf 800RPM jetzt runter... also irgendwas hatte sich geändert... Allerdings steht bei Speedfan auch Sys: 60% (da wo man mit pfeil hoch und runter die Lüfterleistung einstellen kann) also scheinbar dreht er auch jetzt nur mit 60%, als wenn er die BIOs Änderung gar nicht übernommen hätte... Ich wähle da am Ende immer "Speichern und zurücksetzen" aus... oder muss man da "optimierte Standardwerte laden" nehmen?

Es ist ein Summen... wie gesagt kennst du das geräusch von nem Staubsauger wo vllt noch eine dicke oder zwei normale wände dazwischen sind? Also nur hörber, wenn man ganz still ist aber halt dieses summen. Und es ist nur bei 810-820 RPM so ca zu hören grade dreht er mit 790 da höre ich nichts mehr. Auch wundert mich, dass sich die Drehzahl so krass ändert, wenn ich iwas öffne, da geht er gleich mal 100 hoch dann und danach gleich wieder runter. Die Gehäusetemperatur bleibt ja die ganze zeit konstant, nur die CPU-Temperatur ändert sich so schnell... Ist es möglich, dass der Lüfter irgendwie daran gekoppelt ist, auch wenn ich ihn nicht am CPU-Fan-Anschluss habe?

Nachtrag: Ich hab jetzt das Asus-Tool "FanXpert" installiert. Damit lässt sich das ganze nun endlich auf 600 runterregeln und auch genauer einstellen wie stark und ab wann er hochdrehen soll, also Problem jetzt gelöst


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Speichern und zurücksetzen klingt komisch.  

Cha_fan1 stimmt schonmal, hast du auch q-fan aktiviert? 

Summen kann viel sein, aber bei den Drehzahlen sind Geräusche kaum zu vermeiden. 

Der Chassis Lüfter hängt idR. auch an der CPU Temperatur, wenn die bei so Kleinigkeiten schon hoch geht stimmt imo was mit deinem cpu Kühler nicht. Bei mir dreht z. B. bis 60° alles auf 30%.

Imo sollte es möglich sein den Lüfter weiter runter zu regeln, Asus hat doch bestimmt auch ne Software für Windows.


----------



## Catrexis (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter dreht zu hoch...*

Ja ich hab jetzt den FanXpert installiert, damit gehts jetzt. Danke nochmal


----------

